# speed up ssh (sftp) copy

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da ich oft Dateien aus ziemlich komplexen Verzeichnisstrukturen in andere komplexe Verzeichnisstrukturen kopieren/verschiben muß ist mir die Konsole und scp copy zu umständlich.

Deshalb benutze ich gerne eine GUI. z.B. den Midnight Commander. Nur das dauert bei sehr vilen kleinen Dateien ewig lange.......

Wie kann man das ein wenig beschleunigen?

Danke.

G. R.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ist das mit dem Konqueror und dem Protokoll fish:// (ssh) auch so (Ob das Dolphin kann weiss noch nicht)?

----------

## py-ro

Besser sftp:// und ja Dolphin kann das. Ansonsten geht es auc mit rsync. Aber das viele kleine Dateien länger dauern als ein paar große liegt am Prinzip, da wird sich nichts machen lassen, außer eine SSD zu verwenden.  :Wink: 

Py

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich benutze für sehr große Verzeichnisstrukturen in solchen Fällen (meinstens weil ich rsync nicht verwenden kann/darf) tar via ssh: 

```
cd /pfad/zu/der/verzeichnisstruktur

tar -czpf - stammverzeichnis | ssh user@host "tar -xzvpf - -C /pad/wo/der/kram/hin/soll"
```

Ist umständlich zu tippen, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck und ist schneller als scp/sftp (sofern die Hardware nicht gerade steinalt ist und die gzip-Kompression zum Flaschenhals wird). Wenn die Berechtigungen keine Rolle spielen, kann man die -p Option bei tar auch weglassen.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> (Ob das Dolphin kann weiss noch nicht)?

 

Die verschiedenen Protokolle werden in KDE mittels KIO-Slaves implementiert. 

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KIO wrote:*   

> KDE Input/Output (KIO) stellt ein asynchrones virtuelles Dateisystem dar. Hinter diesem virtuellen Dateisystem stellen zahlreiche KIO-Slaves Zugriff auf unterschiedlichste Funktionalitäten bereit. Diese KIO-Slaves implementieren eine einheitliche Schnittstelle, welche Anwendungsprogrammen den transparenten Zugriff auf Systeme erlaubt, die ihre Funktionalitäten über Protokolle wie HTTP, FTP, SSH, WebDAV, POP3, IMAP, Bluetooth und vielen weiteren ermöglichen. Dies wird über eine Abstraktion der gemeinsamen Funktionalitäten, die solche Protokolle ermöglichen, erreicht. Auch verschiedene Archivarten wie tar, cpio und zip sowie unterschiedliche lokale Quellen (Audio-CD, USB-Stick, …) werden so gehandhabt.

 

Mit anderen Worten: Wird ein bestimmtes Protokoll in einem KDE-Programm unterstützt, unterstüzen allen KDE-Programme dieses Protokoll.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Besser sftp:// [...]

 

Richtig. Wann immer möglich sollte man sftp:// anstelle von fish:// benutzen. Der fish:// KIO-Slave nutzt die Kommandozeilen-Programme aus dem SSH-Paket und parst derren Ausgaben. Dies ist ziemlich aufwändig und entsprechend langsam.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich unter gnome diesen Gehe zu Server Dialog benutze geht es auch schneller...

Was macht Gnome hier anders?

G. R.

----------

## 69719

Hast du mal openssh auf dem Server und Client mit dem USE Flag hpn compiliert? Das sollte dir nochmal ein wenig Performance bringen.

http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/

----------

## toralf

Wo stelle ich denn bei Dolphin ein, daß bei einer neuen Netzwerkverbindung sftp:// und nicht fish:// benutzt werden soll ?

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Wo stelle ich denn bei Dolphin ein, daß bei einer neuen Netzwerkverbindung sftp:// und nicht fish:// benutzt werden soll ?

 

in dem du sftp:// anstelle von fish:// in der url angibst?

----------

## toralf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Wo stelle ich denn bei Dolphin ein, daß bei einer neuen Netzwerkverbindung sftp:// und nicht fish:// benutzt werden soll ? 
> 
> in dem du sftp:// anstelle von fish:// in der url angibst?

 Klar (sry, ich meinte die default Einstellungen) - und bei KNetworkAttach (ich habe mich mittlerweile an dieses KDE4 Feature gewöhnt) ist es standardmäßig auf fish:// gesetzt, oder ?

----------

